# When do me bits come through ?



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Joined on the 24th of April and heard nothing ?

Not being pushy just wondered if this is the norm ?

Tony


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Hi BAM nothing to worry about - I've dropped you an IM from the shop.

See here for the answer to the question "is it normal?"

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/page.php?6

L


----------

